# what are some cool cold water species?



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

my wifes coworker wants to setup a 30 gallon tank without a heater, what options do they have for livestock?

thx

mike


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

haha awesome im gonna send him that picture, pls keep other options coming tho  (even tho that axolotl would be my choice for sure)


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

White Clouds, Pygmy Livebearers, Guppies, and Zebra Danios.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Live barometers:

Weather Report - Keeping Misgurnus anguillicaudatus - Loaches Online


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I was gonna say Australoheros sp. Red Ceibal.
But they still need a lil heat, but pretty cool temps for a cichlid.

Kuhli loaches are crazy to watch when it's about to rain.
Think cories X 10. :bigsmile:
It's quite a show. :lol:


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

like every thing, koi, guppies, white clouds, shrimps like every thing almost hahah


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

you could keep an almost extinct species like this goodied


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> White Clouds, Pygmy Livebearers, Guppies, and Zebra Danios.


zebra danios are very active..hahaha..so if she likes fishes that swim like they are "kids playing tag after eating halloween candy"...

BTW..they are all types of zebra danios..long fin..regular...coloured..haha

guppies and white clouds are pretty hardy too...

dun mix goldfishes in with them tho..goldfishes, i heard...are poop machines


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

I am surprised that people are saying guppies. They are definitely tropical and prefer 75F
They are also most colourful in warmer temps.

Rich


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

hmmmm how about platies (platys sp?) then ....

Maybe also Chinese high fin banded shark, but they are monsters and I thought that I read that they were on the CITIES red lsit, but they are still widely sold.

Butterfly Goodieds sound interesting though, never heard of them before.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Koi & Goldies not good for a 30G long term, & too much work to clean up IMO.

@ Couch
I agree with the Guppies in warm water, that's why I never mentioned bettas in this thread.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

crayfish! 
eg cherax quadricarinatus


----------

